# agreed!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review . I don't know if I could work without a table saw.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

I love General Tools. I have their 8 foot jointer, the double drum 25" sander, the mortiser, and my lathe. The company gives good service, which is rarely needed, and as you stated so well, General Tools are workhorses. They do what you want without any attitude….... Great company!


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice review.

I think it would be helpful for those not as familiar, to distinguish between the "General" line and the "General International" line. I don't own any General tools. But I've used some and liked them well. And you only hear great things about General. Last I checked they were build in Canada or US. General International on the other hand, is pretty much the same Asian built tools as all the other common names. Both are the same color and put out by the same company, which I think can be confusing.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Since owning a bandsaw for the past few years , I often wonder why I spent so much money on my table saw ! I find myself doing more and more projects with my BS than my TS : ) Nice review !


----------

